# WaWa Hoagie vs Subway Hoagie



## dn0121

Who's hoagie do you like better?


----------



## Mojo

Wawa is way better, Subway is nasty.


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Wawa is way better, Subway is nasty.


----------



## Dork

dn0121 said:


> Who's hoagie do you like better?



That's an easy one.  WaWa, by far, has better food.


----------



## amotley

i like the different bread at subway


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Mojo said:


> Wawa is way better, Subway is nasty.



I agree, kids loved the subs from subway, so one day I am standing in line, then looked down at what they were making the subs with and the meat is all dried up, just waiting to be nuked, tuna all crusted over and I walked out.

What is even more gross than that the "little angels" could not understand why I would not eat in there yet they still continue to do so..

I am going to have to grab a WaWa sub when I get home and try....


----------



## Mousebaby

That must have been an off day because I have never gotten a bad sub from them.  They always taste fresh to me!  I love Subway!  

I do get the Turkey subs with gravy when they come out at Wawa, but that's about all.  :shrug:


----------



## amotley

i like the pretzel melts at sheetz when we lived in southside richmond it was late night runs to sheetz for sammiches and fries. however we really like subway havent had a bad one yet. i go to the one in solomons or the one in walmart. i cant say ive had anything but morning samiches from wawa i found them to be very dry so i didnt try anything else.


----------



## bcp

I just want to point at the picture and get the damn sub.
 I dont want to point at a picture of a sub on the wall that they sell only to have the idjut behind the counter have to tell me everything that should go on it.
 make it like the picture.
if I was that good at making the perfect sub, I would be in business doing so.


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

Quiznos (sp?) has the second best subs, after Nicks! Your poll left out the two best places for subs but I voted for Wawa.


----------



## Gwydion

Sheetz has the best subs.  Then Subway.  Then Quizno's. Then Wawa.

Although that little country store at the corner of....mattapany and 235 has damn good italian cold cuts.


----------



## mainman

I received a photo of 2 young ladies dining in front of a subway sign yesterday...

"Eat Fresh"


----------



## ocean733

I love Wawa.  Chicken salad with lettuce and sweet peppers.  And their Italian hoagies.  Good stuff.


----------



## ocean733

cwo_ghwebb said:


> Quiznos (sp?) has the second best subs, after Nicks! Your poll left out the two best places for subs but I voted for Wawa.


 
Nicks is good, but they don't put lettuce or anything on unless you specify.  I found out the hard way.  

But, they are good.


----------



## UncleBacon

wawa all the way


----------



## UncleBacon

nothing beats a sub from Jersey though...


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> nothing beats a sub from Jersey though...



what if the wawa is in Jersey?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Subway, because of their different breads.


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> nothing beats a sub from Jersey though...



err. Po-Boys are close.....


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> nothing beats a sub from Jersey though...





toppick08 said:


> err. Po-Boys are close.....



What if WaWa started serving Po-Boys and this was in Jersey?


----------



## CRHS89

The absolute best italian subs are from The Dog House in Wilmington, DE and Casapulla's (or is it Capasulla's?) in Rebobeth Beach. YUM.


----------



## Nanny Pam

CRHS89 said:


> The absolute best italian subs are from The Dog House in Wilmington, DE and Casapulla's (or is it Capasulla's?) in Rebobeth Beach. YUM.



Casapulla's !!!    We eat there once a week....but we always wait till the summer is over because they hire foreign students and they always manage to mess the sandwiches up..


----------



## Monello

UncleBacon said:


> nothing beats a sub from Jersey though...



Being originally from Jersey, I have to agree.

I found Jersey quanity bread here in New Mexico.  It's a step down from bread from Italia but not by much.  Today I picked up a ciabatta baguette from Zeffiros.  Then picked up some pepperoni & salami from the deli.  I had smoked provolone in the fridge.  I was able to put together an authentic Jersey sub.  Only down side is that I used package lettuce(Dole's butter bliss) instead of chiffonaded iceberg lettuce.  Onion, tomato, oregano, red wine vinegar & olive oil finished it off.

I can't wait to have another sammy


----------



## stgislander

I'll take Jersey Mike's over either Subway or Wawa.


----------



## black dog

I miss Tubbys Pizza and Subs in OC, Best Steak & Cheese ever.
 Danny's in Waldorf is close.


----------



## vraiblonde

I like Subway okay but Potbelly is better.   The atmosphere is more inviting, which makes the sandwich taste better.

Sheetz has a great steak and cheese, and the best fries in SoMD.


----------



## The Boss

ocean733 said:


> I love Wawa.  Chicken salad with lettuce and sweet peppers.  And their Italian hoagies.  Good stuff.


Yup ,I agree with Nicks all so Jersey Mikes is very good but expensive as is Firehouse Subs but I have never tried Jim Johns.


----------



## The Boss

stgislander said:


> I'll take Jersey Mike's over either Subway or Wawa.


Me too and you do pay for quality!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I like Jerry's Italian Sub.  The bread is great and all the fixings are delicious.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I had my first Jersey Sub for lunch today.  I was not disappointed.


----------



## lucky_bee

Monello said:


> Being originally from Jersey, I have to agree.
> 
> I found Jersey quanity bread here in New Mexico.  It's a step down from bread from Italia but not by much.  Today I picked up a ciabatta baguette from Zeffiros.  Then picked up some pepperoni & salami from the deli.  I had smoked provolone in the fridge.  I was able to put together an authentic Jersey sub.  Only down side is that I used package lettuce(Dole's butter bliss) instead of chiffonaded iceberg lettuce.  Onion, tomato, oregano, red wine vinegar & olive oil finished it off.
> 
> I can't wait to have another sammy


what is it about the lettuce cut this way that just makes the sandwich? (right behind the bread, of course) It's like the perfect oil and vinegar absorber whilst giving the sub that needed crunch.


----------

